# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Odosobniony przypadek, przyszły krótkowzrokowiec?

## Adonis

Witam,

dzisiaj udałem się pierwszy raz do okulisty celem rutynowej kontroli. Nigdy nie miałem żadnych problemów ze wzrokiem, natomiast badanie wykazało "krótkowzroczność" taką która wraz dopiero z wiekiem ujawni się (na tę chwilę jest wszystko w porządku) Pan okulista argumentował to w ten sposób że jestem krótkowidzem a moja siatkówka cały czas wykonuje tytaniczną pracę starając się adoptować do różnych warunków i dzięki temu że jest jeszcze elastyczna (młody wiek 31) cały czas dobrze widzę, natomiast z wiekiem prawdopodobnie to się zmieni. Według Pana okulisty jestem odosobnionym przypadkiem ponieważ w jego dotychczasowej karierze zawodowej (6lat) okazałem się dopiero drugim takim przypadkiem. Zlecił mi kolejne badanie, tym razem płatne w klinice gdzie mają specjalistyczny sprzęt do diagnozy. Reasumując, zawsze widziałem, widzę dobrze co potwierdziły badania ale mimo to jestem "przyszłym krótkowzrokowcem" Czy to w ogóle możliwe?

----------

